# My skull collection (pics)



## Kruggar (Jun 28, 2011)

After Bigboy posted this thread about alligator skulls: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=209398&highlight=skull
I thought I'd share the small (but growing) collection of skulls I have. None of these animals I killed, most came to me in the form of roadkill, hence the pieces having to be glued together, or found in the ditches outside the local reserve. The birds were all killed by my boss's cat save the hummingbird that got trapped in the garage.

back row: 3 raccons, 
middle row (from left): skunk, fisher/martin, squirrel, chimpmunk
front row (from left): sharp-shinned hawk, blue jay, 2x robins, 2x dark-eyed junko, ruby-throaded humming bird.







I also have several more raccoons, an opossum (coolest skull to date), and a rabbit skull. All of which are on loan to the college.  







hope you all enjoy!
cheers
Kruggar


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice collection. What method do you use to clean them? I enjoy working with skulls, and recently started a dermestid colony. Now I am trying to get into cleaning and articulating skeletons. The colony is small, but have cleaned as small as a dusky shrew, and up to a large beaver skull. building the colony for deer season to really get going.

Just curious, can you have raptors and migratory birds in Canada? Might want to be careful. I would keep a dead one for sure, but it's illegal here.


----------



## Kruggar (Jun 28, 2011)

the ones that still had flesh on them were placed in a sealed plastic bucket with a quarter sized hole drilled in. left for 3-8 weeks and then washed and assembled. some of the raccoon skulls are just laying beside the road in the ditch, as is, just a little hydrogen peroxide cleans them right up. 

If the wife was more into this I'd like to get my own colony going, it makes it possible to collect much smaller skulls, the hummingbird was a total fluke that it worked.

My understanding is that to have migratory/predatory birds you do need a permit. And the collection must have access to open public display. I understand the heart behind such a law, as importation and black market buyers would have many birds extinct already. What i don't understand is why a naturally deceased hawk falls into the same category. Can anyone answer this?


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Likely because people would kill them to sell the feathers and such, and claim they were found.

Check out taxidermy.net. They have a good forum on skulls and skeletons. The beetles are pretty interesting to keep. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are 2 drawings of did of the Bluejay and raccoon skulls. Enjoy!













More at http://richardstarrett.posterous.com/.


---


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 26, 2011)

I have one skull, it's of my emin's pouched rat after he died.  he was buried inside a huge flower pot, and then it broke during a harsh winter.  So I kept the skull after digging it out and cleaning it up.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a few skulls, 1 badger, 1 white fox, 2 coyote, and a few deer....i actually ordered the badger from a trapper out west and mounted the badger and kept the skull....you should look on Dan Chase Taxidermy, there is stuff called sal soda, that i use....you just cut out the eyes, and all the big chunks of meat, and then seperate the jaw, and then you boil it in this, and everything turns to jelly which you can then brush and rince off....i let mine dry and reassemble with 2 part epoxy....im planning on getting some more skulls along the line...since i do taxidermy, and have a friend that does it, i can usually come across skulls easily


----------



## kevin91172 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I thought I was the only few collecting.I got a couple of friends with nice collections.I keep some skulls I collected in my critter tanks.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 27, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> i have a few skulls, 1 badger, 1 white fox, 2 coyote, and a few deer....i actually ordered the badger from a trapper out west and mounted the badger and kept the skull....you should look on Dan Chase Taxidermy, there is stuff called sal soda, that i use....you just cut out the eyes, and all the big chunks of meat, and then seperate the jaw, and then you boil it in this, and everything turns to jelly which you can then brush and rince off....i let mine dry and reassemble with 2 part epoxy....im planning on getting some more skulls along the line...since i do taxidermy, and have a friend that does it, i can usually come across skulls easily


I have never heard of Sal Soda or Carbonate of Soda, sounds very interesting. I will most certainty be looking into it. One question though, does it help to get the brains out? this had been my number one problem.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Always get the brains out if possible. They stink terribly, and can lead to grease deposits in the bone which can be tough to remove. For slightly larger skulls google brain blaster. It removes the brain in seconds with no mess. PM if you need, and I can send pictures and instructions on making.

Honestly, maceration or beetles gives a MUCH better finished product than simmering. Sal soda is awesome when you do simmer, but there are  better methods of preparing a skull.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jul 27, 2011)

well, you're on the right path to becoming a serial killer.  just kidding.  nice variety of skulls and nice art work.  hope you do not catch too much flack for the bird skulls.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 27, 2011)

sal soda is a powder that you mix with water and boil, but it works very good, and will help with the brains too, also you can go throu the membains of the nose and work from there...i remove all those membranes too...the sal soda actually smells identical to laundry detergent powder, and it might actually be that, but i have no idea....i actually cant find it on dan chase, but i cant remember for sure what taxidermy catalog i got it from, but im in the middle of looking right now....just found it, it is wasco taxidermy supply....heres the link'

http://www.taxidermy.com/cat/15/skull.html




Kruggar said:


> I have never heard of Sal Soda or Carbonate of Soda, sounds very interesting. I will most certainty be looking into it. One question though, does it help to get the brains out? this had been my number one problem.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 27, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> sal soda is a powder that you mix with water and boil, but it works very good, and will help with the brains too, also you can go throu the membains of the nose and work from there...i remove all those membranes too...the sal soda actually smells identical to laundry detergent powder, and it might actually be that, but i have no idea....i actually cant find it on dan chase, but i cant remember for sure what taxidermy catalog i got it from, but im in the middle of looking right now....just found it, it is wasco taxidermy supply....heres the link'
> 
> http://www.taxidermy.com/cat/15/skull.html


Super washing soda, sold in the laundry detergent aisle is the same thing. Not sure price wise, but you won't need to pay shipping.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 27, 2011)

very interesting, next time I come accross another dead thing, I'll look into this method thanks folks.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice. I have a few skulls myself. I started my collection with a close friends dog who had passed over a winter and was covered in snow, so they never got to bury her. I asked if I could have the skull. From there I just started looking for them. I keep it to natural death and road kill. On occasion someone who hunts will offer the skull from their kill, since they know I collect. I do not trophy hunt, nor will I kill just get a new specimen.
My ultimate life goal is to have one example each of all the wolrd's human ethnicities. Right now I would just be happy to get one human skull to start with.
Currently I have:
3x coyote
1x black bear
1x bobcat
4x house cat
1x domestic dog
3x skunk
1x muskrat jaw bone(partially fossilized)
1x rat
1x mouse


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Schoolman, I got a beaver skull here with your name on. PM me if you might be interested in a trade or something. I started collecting because I hate to see ANYTHING go to waste. I even bury unusable parts from dead critters around the trees and shrubs as fertilizer, after using any meat, tanning the hides, and cleaning the skulls.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 28, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Schoolman, I got a beaver skull here with your name on. PM me if you might be interested in a trade or something. I started collecting because I hate to see ANYTHING go to waste. I even bury unusable parts from dead critters around the trees and shrubs as fertilizer, after using any meat, tanning the hides, and cleaning the skulls.


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 28, 2011)

That collection is awesome! I've always been told that owning human remains requires some permits, as in a medical license. This read was interesting: http://reviews.ebay.com/Real-Human-Skulls_W0QQugidZ10000000003247826

I would really love to get my hands on a bear skull, that and I don't have any K9's as of yet. I have some people keeping their eyes out for a bear skull for me but we shall see.

I'd love to see some pics of your collection Scoolman.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 28, 2011)

Very interesting read kruggar.
There are no permits required to own human remains, however be prepared to be questioned if you begin to acquire a large collection. You should also keep detailed records of the acquisition of each piece so you have a paper trail to follow if you do get questioned.
You may, however, need to have certain paperwork on file with your local fish and game dept. in order to collect certain animal remains. In New Mexico, foe example, I have to keep detailed records of the specimen collected, where it came from, how and when I came to poses it, who it came from, then I have to submit my list annually. 
Since I am a science teacher I don't usually have too much trouble with it. 
My collection is currently packed up in my classroom, due to construction over the summer. I will be spending the next couple days unpacking my room, and will get photos when I get them all out.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 28, 2011)

fair enough, I can imagine that a science teacher would have an easier time then just a eccentric private collector. But i suppose I could get away with 'I'm a scientific illustrator'. Well hoping so. I know nothing about having to submit a list, as far as I know its as simple as keeping it on the down low..


----------

